# Want to make several small 500 point armies!



## gradyhawks

Hey up,

Not been here in ages, but always lurking. Decided after reading Horus Heresy that I want to do some painting again and wanted to make 2 or 3 small 500 point armies that I could paint away and maybe play a few games when my brother comes over. 

So, before I buy anything, I wanted to get some lists together for different armies that have fun to play, modestly competitive 500 point lists (I know that this is small, but I'm not really interested in massive loads of miniatures and they'd only be gamed with twice or thrice a year). I've not decided on any armies yet, but I have a particular fondness for *Space Wolves*, *Necrons* and *Grey Knights *but am open to suggestions of any kind of army! So some 500 point lists that are fun to play and wont get stomped by each other would be great if anyone can help.

Again, I appreciate that 500 points isn't much beyond a HQ and 2 troop choices but that's all I really want (then might move to 750..). Of course, a post about army lists wouldn't be complete without an attempt by the thread owner so here goes.



> --== HQ ==--
> 
> Rune Priest (120 points)
> Runic Armour
> 
> --== Troops ==--
> 
> Grey Hunters (8) @ (120)
> 1 x Flamer
> 
> Grey Hunters (8) @ (120)
> 1 x Flamer
> 
> --== Elite ==--
> 
> Lone Wolf @ (55)
> Terminator Armour
> Frost Blade
> 2 x Fenrisian Wolves
> 
> --== Heavy Support==--
> 
> Long Fangs (Leader + 2 Fangs) @ (65)
> 2 x Missile Launcher


Idea here being that the Rune priest tags along with one of the Grey Hunters (and throwing Psychic powers around) whilst the Lone wolf runs towards the enemy taking fire and being a big old target. Hopefully he lasts long enough for the Grey Hunters to get in a good position. Long Fangs take shots at anything Armour wise on the board. All go home and have some cake. Also I think a small selection of troops above would look awesome on display!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Come at me Wolfies ! :biggrin:

Total Roster Cost: 498

Inquisitorial Stormtroopers

HQ : Inquisitor Coteaz,

Troops:

Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband,
2 Inquisitorial Servitor, with MultiMelta
1 Jokaero Weaponsmith,

1 Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband, 
3 Warrior Acolyte, + Plasma gun
7 Warrior Acolyte, + Storm Bolter 

2 x Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband,
1 Jokaero Weaponsmith,
3 Warrior Acolyte, + Plasma gun
7 Warrior Acolyte, + Storm Bolter


----------



## gradyhawks

Ah, an Inquisitorial force would indeed be good fun to paint and play with! Appreciate the list! I take it the idea is to sit back and shooooooot away!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

gradyhawks said:


> Ah, an Inquisitorial force would indeed be good fun to paint and play with! Appreciate the list! I take it the idea is to sit back and shooooooot away!


Yep for sure. The Acolytes to have chainswords and the Jokies can heavy Flamer on overwatch but we'd just as soon shoot anyone down before they get close.


----------



## ntaw

For Necrons, I run at 500 points (which is all I have)

HQ

Lord - res orb, warscythe, mindshackle scarabs

TROOPS

5x Immortals in a Night Scythe

10x Necron Warriors (putting the lord here)

FAST ATTACK

3x Scarab bases

...it's 505 points, but the Lord and the Warriors basically trudge up the centre while the Scarabs work their way around and basically force a faction of the army to deal with them. Once the Scythe comes in everything gets pretty fantastic. So far it's played me rather well against Chaos marines, but that is all I have used it for.


----------



## lazyminipainter21

Still havent decided on what exactly I want to use for my side or 2nd army, i purchased the necron codex a while ago, but i am now tempted to switch over to dark angels, but i am curious if i should just use the dark angels from the DARK VENGEANCE set, hmmmm...... I had originally planned on using necrons, but then the whole speed factor and hit and run tactics i might be able to use by making my dark angels a mostly bike driven army with the dark angel bikes, etc, it might be better. i am not sure, nut any ideas, would be great. btw, my necron idea was to just have masses of warriors with the re-construction ability and overwhelm my buddy's orks and space wolves with masses of undying necrons. Any ideas of which i should go with or how i could make it better?:scratchhead:k::shok::victory:


----------



## ntaw

Rock a search for 'Ravenwing' and check out some lists. All require a special character, Sammael, to have bikers as troops. 

The DV set is great. You get some solid models in that box.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

I have three armies I can run (Eldar, Vanilla Marines, Chaos Marines) none of them being your preferred armies above, but I can drop some 500pt lists that at least are semi-competitive and might give you some different ideas.



> Eldar (Footdar Close Combat List) - 500pts
> HQ
> Farseer (Guide, Sing Spear) - 78
> Elite
> Harlequin Troupe - 5 man (ShadSeer, 2xFusion Pistol, 1xKiss) - 144
> Troops
> Guardian Jetbike Squad - 3 man (1xShurCan) - 76
> Storm Guardians - 10 man (2xFlamer) - 92
> Heavy
> Wraithlord (ScatterLaser) - 110
> 
> This is an assault based list. Usually the Farseer joins the Storm Guardian blob and advances up midfield behind the Wraithlord. The Harlequin Troupe and the Bikes run as skirmishers.





> Vanilla Space Marines (White Scar-ish List) - 500pts
> HQ
> Captain on Bike - 135
> Troops
> Bike Squad - 3 man (Sgt, Plasma, Melta) - 115
> Tac Squad - 5 man w/ TL HB Razorback as transport - 130
> Fast Attack
> Attack Bike (MM) - 50
> Land Speeder (HF, MM) - 70
> 
> This is a highly mobile list that should have enough firepower to deal with armored targets and using their mobility can lay out enough harassing firepower to deal with large blobs. Biggest weakness is the small body count.





> Chaos Space Marine (Khorne Warband) - 500
> HQ
> Chaos Lord (MoK, Chain Axe) - 83
> Troops
> Chaos Space Marines - 6 man (Plasma Gun, Combi-flamer on Asp Champ) - 113
> Khorne Berzerkers - 11 man (Icon of Wrath, Melta Bomb) - 224
> Heavy Support
> Chaos Predator (Autocannon, Dirge Caster) - 80
> 
> Another small close combat list. Tactics are suitably Khornish, march upfield using Predator and CSM to screen the Khorne Blob with the Lord, get into Close Combat and kill.


----------



## lazyminipainter21

thanks ntaw, im trying to find a good deal on a DV set, my buddy who is trying to open up his own gamestore can get 40k stuff from his distributor, but the prices are almost gw prices like only $5 or $10 off of the product when i could get it for 25% or something like that off of miniature market or maube even amazon. hmmmm :scratchhead::victory:


----------



## lazyminipainter21

that maube is supposed to be maybe :shok:


----------



## lazyminipainter21

well, i checked with my buddy who i was going to ask about the DV set, but........the box has been opened.......:angry: which i do not agree on, since i have no idea if he did anything with the models, or anything else that might ruin it, so now i gotta buy it brand new, which i would have done anyways, since i dont want pieces missing etc, but i have a big question.... that may start a small feud.... are necrons BETTER, than Dark Angels, or are Dark Angels BETTER, than Necrons?:scratchhead::grin: just curious as to what people think....


----------



## maca

Dark angels by far just spam Belile and thundernators


----------



## maca

Dark angels by far just spam Belile and thundernators


----------

